# Solved: Laptop restart when should shutdown



## devil (Apr 23, 2003)

I have a HP Pavilion dv5000 laptop running wxp home and just recently when i click on TurnOff the laptop restarts and does the same when i click Restart.
Cannot shut down laptop unless i manually keep the start button pressed.
Is there a setting on laptop power or something like that that`s changed, anyone any ideas?


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

It appears you may be having a system error on shutdown. The following is a suggestion to prevent the restart, but you need to determine the reason for error. You can go to Control Panel and click on Administrative Tools>Event Viewer and search around there to see if reason for error can be determined. The error should have an ID # and if you click on it should take you to possible suggestions to correct problem.

As for stopping reboot on shutdown >Control Panel>System>Advanced>Startup and Recovery tab>Settings>System Failure>then remove tic (check) from in front of 'Automatically Restart'. No guarantees, but this may stop the rebooting, but will not solve the reason for problem.

Hope this helps and good luck.


----------



## devil (Apr 23, 2003)

Couldn`t solve the problem so i reformatted and reloaded the os the only redemy i could come up with, thankfully it`s sorted now.
Thanks for the help.


----------

